# الإرادة الأنسانية الحُرة مابين النص وأدعاءات المؤمنين



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]( دعوة لحوار هادئ ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]دائما ما يقول المؤمنون أن الله قد خلق الأنسان بأرادة حُرة مستقلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل حقاً نحن كذلك ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أختار الله ( أبراهيم ) ومعه زوجة عقيم ( سارة )...و ( هاجر ) ولود ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم بشره بنسل ...!! وعد ألهى غير مردود ولا مكذوب  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و هو ترتيب الألهى – يتنافى تماماً – مع أى أرادة أنسانية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما ندعى ونتشدق ونَتيِهُ بها كبرياءاً وغروراً ..بحريتنا المزعومة هبةُ الرب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُذ جعل شجرة المعرفة وسط الفردوس  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو لو بقى آدم جاهلاً ... لخُلِدَ فى الجنة ؟![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن تأخر الوعد وتباطأت البُشرى ...فتزوج إبراهيم من " هاجر "... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عندما طفشت  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" هاجر " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من وجه سيدتها ( ضُرتها )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ظهر ملاك الرب وكلمها و ( أمرها ) أن ترجع و أن ( تخضع ) لسيدتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين الأرادة الأنسانية هنا ؟ ... لايوجد ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل يوجد أمر ألهى لأشياء هو جهزها من المبتدأ وأعد لها المنتهى بنفسه ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو شاء الله لقال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أنسفوا العبودية ..لا فارق بين الأمة والحُرة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنه لم يقل ..!! فلماذا ؟!!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعالوا نقرأ البشرى لـ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" هاجر " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ..هذه هى صفات ولدها " أسماعيل" [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَانَّهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يَكُونُ انْسَانا وَحْشِيّا يَدُهُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ وَيَدُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَيْهِ وَامَامَ جَمِيعِ اخْوَتِهِ يَسْكُنُ»[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لاحظ معى النص مرة أخرى (( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَانَّهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يَكُونُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] )) - [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](( انْسَانا وَحْشِيّا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ))...!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مجرد جينيات وراثية سيولد بها ... اين الأرادة هنا ؟؟ ... لا يوجد .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الرب أستخدم الفعل ( كن ) الذى طالما أستخدمه عند خلق السماوات والأرض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قَالَ اللهُ : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لِيَكُنْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فَكَانَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وفى نفس ذات السياق أنهالت على المسكينة  " هاجر " كافة أنواع الرموز[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيبدأ المفسرون فى شروحاتهم أو تأملاتهم أو تفاسيرهم ... من عينة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot].. لعل... وربما... ومن الجائز..وعلى الأرجح .. وقد يكون ...ومن الممكن ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يقول ( صديقى العزيز ) أبونا  / أنطونيوس فكرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولدت ساراي إبنها ليس حسب الطبيعة إذ كانت عاقراً وإنما حسب وعد الله فجاء إبنا مباركاً. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما هاجر فأنجبته حسب الطبيعة فجاء عبداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على هذا التفسير نفهم ..أن الله هو من قال هذا " مُبارك " ...وهذا " عبد " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أو و لو شاء الله لجعلنا جميعاً مُباركين ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُتبع ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]مع أن المسكينة " هاجر " كانت كيوت ومطيعة ..ولا تستحق كل هذه الرموز*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أتجوزى سيدك ( حاضر ) ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]خلفى من سيدك ( حاضر ) .... سمى الولة أسماعيل ( حاضر ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أخضعى لستك ( حاضر ) ..... أرجعى لها ( حاضر )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خدى بقى الولة ومع السلامة ع الصحرا ( حاضر ) ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هكذا تعددت ( حاضرات ) " هاجر " بلا أدنى نقاش أو تمرد أو رفض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأبنها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]انْسَانا وَحْشِيّا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– وليس له عهداً – له ذرية ( أى نعم ) ...عهد ( لآ )  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنها الأرادة الألهية والقضاء الربانى ...ولا رادٍ لأرادته ولا هازمٍ لقضائه [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
ننتقل الى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اسْحَاقَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( طفل هيتولد وفى بقه معلقة دهب من النوع الرَّبّانى  )

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ومن قبل أن يولد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اسْحَاقَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) يُقيم الرب عهده معه ..!!!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَلَكِنْ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] عَهْدِي اقِيمُهُ مَعَ اسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَقَالَ اللهُ بَلْ سَارَةُ امْرَاتُكَ تَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ اسْحَاقَ. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَاقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَهُ عَهْدا ابَدِيّا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كما نرى بكل وضوح ... كان على الله أن يفعل كل شئ ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدءاً من أختيار الأسماء ومروراً بمَنْ تَلِدْ مَنْ .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]منتهياً بتحديد الجينات الوراثية .!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فــ أين الأختيار للأنسان ؟!..أين الأرادة الحُرة هنا ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل هذا كان جبرياً من الله ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نسل سيولد وفى فمه ملعقة ذهبية ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عَهْدا ابَدِيّا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا الأنسان ... ولا أرادته ... ولا له أن يقول ( آه ) أو ( لأءة )  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السؤال الآن : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أو كان يستطيع أسماعيل أن يغير من طبيعته الوحشية التى وُلِدَ عليها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والتى أقرها الرب قائلاً : ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَانَّهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يَكُونُ انْسَانا وَحْشِيّا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤال عكسى آخر :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أو كان يستطيع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اسْحَاقَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أن يرفض عهد الله الأبدى الذى أقامه معه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من قبل أن يكون جنيناً فى أحشاء أمه ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
السؤال الأضافى من رحم الكتاب مُنبثقاً من ذات الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين باقى البشرية من خريطة الرب ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولماذا يقيم عهوداً أبدية مع نسل حدده من قبل أن يأتى به ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت يا ألهى هو من حدد ...هذا ( أبن الجارية ) وذاكَ ( أبن الست ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
..حددت أنت ... ومن قبل حتى أن يُفكر إبراهيم بأقامة علاقة مع إحداهُنَ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهو علمك المُسبق ؟ ...أم هى قرارات أتخذتها وأنت هو من حدد ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و البشر هم مُنفذون لأرادتك العُليا[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (9 ديسمبر 2014)

مواضعيك شيقة يا عوبد
الرد بقى
لو الانسان مسير وليس مخير
ربنا هيحاسبة ازاى بقى يا محامينا
اسحق كان رمز للمسيح مثل كثير من الرموز ربنا حدد بية هدف معين للوصول الى اعظم هدف وهو خلاص الانسان
وعلى فكرة بتفكيرنا البشرى مكن نقول ان هاجر مثلا كانت عاوزة ترفض لكنها كجارية وهناك ثقافات فى ذا الزمن لم تستطع من خلالها ان تعترض  والعكس انها رات فرص عظيمة فى الزواج من سيدها
اما قصة ان يكون اسماعيل انسان همجيا فدة بعلم اللة المسبق انة هيكون كدة  مخلقهوش كدة
هى فية جينات وحشية وجينات طيبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل اسماعيل لم يكن لة عقل ليميز بين الوحشية والطيبة؟؟؟
هل كان عقلة مسير ايضا مثل جيناتة يا عوبد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و من كلامك دة ربنا بعت انبياء ورسل
هل الانبياء والرسل دول مجبرين انهم يكونوا كدة او يؤدوا الرسالة دى منهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [FONT=&quot]( دعوة لحوار هادئ )​ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]دائما ما يقول المؤمنون أن الله قد خلق الأنسان بأرادة حُرة مستقلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل حقاً نحن كذلك ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أختار الله ( أبراهيم ) ومعه زوجة عقيم ( سارة )...و ( هاجر ) ولود ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم بشره بنسل ...!! وعد ألهى غير مردود ولا مكذوب  [/FONT]*​




*هأعترض هنا على : ثم 

التبشير بالنسل كان قبل ما يتجوز هاجر مش بعد

عندما إختار الله إبراهيم : إختاره و معه ساراى مش هاجر 

[Q-BIBLE]
1. بَعْدَ هَذِهِ الامُورِ صَارَ كَلامُ الرَّبِّ الَى ابْرَامَ فِي الرُّؤْيَا: «لا تَخَفْ يَا ابْرَامُ. انَا تُرْسٌ لَكَ. اجْرُكَ كَثِيرٌ جِدّا».
2. فَقَالَ ابْرَامُ: «ايُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ مَاذَا تُعْطِينِي وَانَا مَاضٍ عَقِيما وَمَالِكُ بَيْتِي هُوَ الِيعَازَرُ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ؟»
3. وَقَالَ ابْرَامُ ايْضا: «انَّكَ لَمْ تُعْطِنِي نَسْلا وَهُوَذَا ابْنُ بَيْتِي وَارِثٌ لِي».
4. فَاذَا كَلامُ الرَّبِّ الَيْهِ: «لا يَرِثُكَ هَذَا. بَلِ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنْ احْشَائِكَ هُوَ يَرِثُكَ».
5. ثُمَّ اخْرَجَهُ الَى خَارِجٍ وَقَالَ: «انْظُرْ الَى السَّمَاءِ وَعُدَّ النُّجُومَ انِ اسْتَطَعْتَ انْ تَعُدَّهَا». وَقَالَ لَهُ: «هَكَذَا يَكُونُ نَسْلُكَ».
6. فَامَنَ بِالرَّبِّ فَحَسِبَهُ لَهُ بِرّا.
7. وَقَالَ لَهُ: «انَا الرَّبُّ الَّذِي اخْرَجَكَ مِنْ اورِ الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ لِيُعْطِيَكَ هَذِهِ الارْضَ لِتَرِثَهَا».[/Q-BIBLE]
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Genesis/15



مين بأة صاحبة الشورة بتاعة جوازه من هاجر ؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> مين بأة صاحبة الشورة بتاعة جوازه من هاجر ؟؟​*


*ساراى ...أنا عارف ...القصة باختصرها 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> لو الانسان مسير وليس مخير


*مبدئياً كدة ...الموضوع هنا عن الجارية والست 
عن وعد لنسل ( محدد ) 
لو دخلنا فى التسيير أو التخيير ...ونقول علم الله المسبق
مش هنخلص :smile01
خلينا فى حدود ما كتبت أنا أحسن حتى لا نتشعب
*​


----------



## grges monir (9 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مبدئياً كدة ...الموضوع هنا عن الجارية والست
> عن وعد لنسل ( محدد )
> لو دخلنا فى التسيير أو التخيير ...ونقول علم الله المسبق
> مش هنخلص :smile01
> ...


بعيد عن التسير والتخيير رد  على اللىكتبتة
بكتبة انا لمين يعنى دة:bud:


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*يا أستاذ عبود بلاش تحميل النص ما لا يوجد به !
ربنا أختار شخص تقى يخافه ( أبراهيم ) ووعده بأمة ونسل عظيم وأن منه هيكون الوعد بالخلاص
أبراهيم أمن وسلم حياته لربنا وعاش الوعد ..
تزوج سارة وجدد ربنا وعده له تانى لكن سارة لم تصبر لتنفيذ وعد الله لهما ..
ودفعت جاريتها هاجر لحضن زوجها أبراهيم لترزق بالنسل الموعود .. 
هاجر نسيت أنها جارية مملوكة لسيدتها سارة "بثقافة هذا العصر " وصغرت سيدتها فى عينيها 
بسبب " الصبى " ( يعنى ماكنتش غلبانة ولا حاجة ) ..
ربنا نفذ وعده لأبراهيم فى أسحق اللى من صلبه هو زوجته سارة وباركه لانه عاش فى أيمان 
ومخافة ربنا مش عشان أن ربنا أجبره على كدة ..
أسماعيل ربنا قال أنه هايكون وحشى مش بصيغة " كن " الأمرة الخالقة بل على أساس علم الله السابق لأنه لم يكن هناك أسماعيل بعد  ..
ربنا لا يجبر ولا يسير أحدا رغما عنه بل الجميع له حرية ما يفعله ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اسحق كان رمز للمسيح مثل كثير من الرموز ربنا حدد بية هدف معين للوصول الى اعظم هدف وهو خلاص الانسان


 *[FONT=&quot]لية أسحق رمز ؟؟؟ ...ولماذا يطرح الرموز ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فليأت بما يريد ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية رمز ( محدش قراه ) الا بعد ألف سنة أو أكتر ؟!!![/FONT]*​ 



> وعلى فكرة * بتفكيرنا البشرى* مكن نقول ان هاجر مثلا كانت عاوزة ترفض لكنها كجارية وهناك  ثقافات فى ذا الزمن لم تستطع من خلالها ان تعترض  والعكس انها رات فرص  عظيمة فى الزواج من سيدها



*[FONT=&quot]ماهو انا معنديش غير التفكير البشرى ...هجيب تفكير ألهى منين ؟[/FONT]*​ 


> اما قصة ان يكون اسماعيل انسان همجيا فدة بعلم اللة المسبق انة هيكون كدة  مخلقهوش كدة
> هى فية جينات وحشية وجينات طيبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهل اسماعيل لم يكن لة عقل ليميز بين الوحشية والطيبة؟؟؟
> هل كان عقلة مسير ايضا مثل جيناتة يا عوبد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*[FONT=&quot]لأ أسماعيل قُضى عليه أن يكون هكذا ( راجع النص )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأسحاق قضى عليه أن يكون هو أيضا هكذا ( راااااجع النص )[/FONT]*​ 


> و من كلامك دة ربنا بعت انبياء ورسل
> هل الانبياء والرسل دول *مجبرين *انهم يكونوا كدة او يؤدوا الرسالة دى منهم



*[FONT=&quot]أيوة طبعا ...الأنبياء والرسل مجبرين لأداء مهمة محددة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا ما كانوش يبقوا أنبياء ولا رسل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هات نبى واحد أو رسول واحد رفض ...واستمرينا نقول أنه نبى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> هاجر نسيت أنها جارية مملوكة لسيدتها سارة "بثقافة هذا العصر " وصغرت سيدتها فى عينيها
> بسبب " الصبى " ( يعنى ماكنتش غلبانة ولا حاجة ) ..​*



*ربنا يكفيك شر العبد لما يتسَيّد​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ساراى ...أنا عارف ...القصة باختصرها
> *​



*بس القصة غير​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *يا أستاذ عبود بلاش تحميل النص ما لا يوجد به !
> ربنا أختار شخص تقى يخافه ( أبراهيم ) ووعده بأمة ونسل عظيم وأن منه هيكون الوعد بالخلاص
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]طيب ما أنا باقول كدة ...!!! ربنا أختار ...ووعد وهيكون ..*​​*[FONT=&quot]فين حملت النص ما لايوجد به ؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل وعد أم لم يَعِدْ ؟!!
[/FONT]*​ *



			أسماعيل ربنا قال أنه هايكون وحشى مش بصيغة " كن " الأمرة الخالقة بل على أساس علم الله السابق لأنه لم يكن هناك أسماعيل بعد  ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*[FONT=&quot]لأ ...مش هقدر أنفى النص ( وأنه يكون ) علشان أمشى ورا تفاسير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو ربنا عايز يقول وأنا أعلم أنه سيكون كذا وكذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان قالها ...[/FONT]*​*



ربنا لا يجبر ولا يسير أحدا رغما عنه بل الجميع له حرية ما يفعله ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

**[FONT=&quot]وهل عندما أعاد ملاك الرب هاجر كى تخضع لسيدتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كانت لها حرية تقوله ( لأ ) مش راجعة ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا أتبعت لها ملاك عشان يقول لها سمى الولد أسماعيل وأرجعى لستك ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس القصة غير​*


*يعنى اللى كتبته غلط ؟؟؟
وألا عايزة تقولى أن سارة تعجلت وتصرفت بتصرف بشرى ...؟؟؟؟!!!
طيب لما تصرفت ( بشريا ) ربنا عمل أية ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى اللى كتبته غلط ؟؟؟
> وألا عايزة تقولى أن سارة تعجلت وتصرفت بتصرف بشرى ...؟؟؟؟!!!
> طيب لما تصرفت ( بشريا ) ربنا عمل أية ؟؟؟
> *​


*
مش تعجلت 

ديه كان عمرها كام سنة ؟؟؟

ديه كانت عجووووووووووووووووووزة جدا 

و خلاص ما فيش الدورة الشهرية يعنى خلاص ما فيش عيال منها 

فجت لها الفكرة ديه ببساطة 

و أنا لو مكانها كنت هأقول الوعد بالنسل مش هييجى منى 

هو أنا كان لا يمكن أعمل زيها : آل يدخل عليها آل 

دا كان يبقى يومه مش فايت :smile01

و كنت هأقول لما أموت يبقى يجيب نسل براحته 

لكن يدخل على واحدة ؟؟؟؟ :gun:​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (9 ديسمبر 2014)

> *لأ ...مش هقدر أنفى النص ( وأنه يكون ) علشان أمشى ورا تفاسير
> لو ربنا عايز يقول وأنا أعلم أنه سيكون كذا وكذا
> كان قالها ...​*


*
على فكرة ..
فلان سيكون كذا = أنا أعلم أن فلان سيكون كذا ..
ولكنها ليست سأجعل فلان كذا ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> على فكرة ..
> فلان سيكون كذا = أنا أعلم أن فلان سيكون كذا ..
> ولكنها ليست سأجعل فلان كذا ..​*


 *[FONT=&quot]طيب خدنى على أد عقلى وأستحملنى شوية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ» فَكَانَ نُورٌ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هى = [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ اللهُ: «أنا أعلم أنه سيكون نور» فَكَانَ نُورٌ.[/FONT]*




*[FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ جَلَدٌ فِي وَسَطِ الْمِيَاهِ.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]هل هى =أنا أعلم أنه سيكون جلد ؟[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]طييب كمان حاجة ...هل لأسماعيل أية أفضال أو أى ذنب أن يولد هكذا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]من جارية ...مطرودة ومطرود ؟
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> فجت لها الفكرة ديه ببساطة
> ​*


*أختصرى ...:smile01
يعنى أى واحدة ( مكانها ) كانت هتتصرف كدة ؟
لما تصرفت كدة ....ربنا تدخل أم لم يتدخل ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*وربنا لم يقل ليكن وحشيا ولكن سيكون وحشيا حسب علمه بما سيكون عليه ..




طييب كمان حاجة ...هل لأسماعيل أية أفضال أو أى ذنب أن يولد هكذا
من جارية ...مطرودة ومطرود ؟​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لأ مالوش ذنب أنه أبن جارية مطرودة خالص ..
لكن الذنب فى أختياره لحياته فيما بعد ..​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أختصرى ...:smile01
> يعنى أى واحدة ( مكانها ) كانت هتتصرف كدة ؟
> 
> *​


*لا مش أي واحدة حتتصرف كدة 

أنا مثلا لأة :smile01
​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> 
> لما تصرفت كدة ....ربنا تدخل أم لم يتدخل ؟؟؟
> *​



*

لا ما تدخلش 

هم أحرار بأة :ura1:

:smile01:smile01:smile01​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *وربنا لم يقل ليكن وحشيا ولكن سيكون وحشيا حسب علمه بما سيكون عليه ..
> ​*



[FONT=&quot]*لأ حرف السين مش موجود ...ألا أذا كانت التراجم غير دقيقة 
*​
*[FONT=&quot]وَانَّهُ**[FONT=&quot] يَكُونُ انْسَانا وَحْشِيّا *[/FONT][/FONT]​
*



لأ مالوش ذنب أنه أبن جارية مطرودة خالص ..
لكن الذنب فى أختياره لحياته فيما بعد ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أنا مش باتكلم عن ( فيما بعد )*
*باتكلم عن ما قبل ..*
*عند أختيارات الرب وتحديداته *​​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طيب خدنى على أد عقلى وأستحملنى شوية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ» فَكَانَ نُورٌ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هى = [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ اللهُ: «أنا أعلم أنه سيكون نور» فَكَانَ نُورٌ.[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*محسسنى إننا فى حصة نقد نصى​*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طييب كمان حاجة ...هل لأسماعيل أية أفضال أو أى ذنب أن يولد هكذا*
> *[FONT=&quot]من جارية ...مطرودة ومطرود ؟
> [/FONT]*





عبود عبده عبود قال:


>





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]




*هو ما حدش أصلا بيختار أبوه و أمه :new6:
و لا حد بيختار عياله :new6:

لكن إسماعيل هو السبب فى طرده هو و أمه ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *محسسنى إننا فى حصة نقد نصى​*


:smile01 *أيوة ...أين قال ؟* :smile01​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لكن إسماعيل هو السبب فى طرده هو و أمه ​*


*أيوة ...ما هو خلقه وحشى 
وأخوه للوعد ...وهو أبن الجارية 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*:smile01 فاصل ونعود ...أوعوا تروحوا أى حتة :smile01
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*11. وَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ: «هَا انْتِ حُبْلَى فَتَلِدِينَ ابْنا وَتَدْعِينَ اسْمَهُ اسْمَاعِيلَ لانَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَمِعَ لِمَذَلَّتِكِ.
12. وَانَّهُ يَكُونُ انْسَانا وَحْشِيّا يَدُهُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ وَيَدُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَيْهِ وَامَامَ جَمِيعِ اخْوَتِهِ يَسْكُنُ».

هنا الملاك بيبشر هاجر أنها هاتولد ولد وهاتسميه أسماعيل " يعنى سمع الله " 
لأن الله سمع لمذلتها وبيوصفلها حاله " فيما بعد " حينما يكبر ..
النص مافيهوش أى نوع من فرض الأرادة أو التقييد ..​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة ...ما هو خلقه وحشى
> وأخوه للوعد ...وهو أبن الجارية
> *​



*لا يا باشا 

هو ما خلقهوش وحشى 

الواحد بيبقى بطبيعة معينة على حسب البيئة و التربية و و و 

لكن كلنا خلقتنا عيال كيوت 







___________________________


أخوه للوعد : أيوة 

هو الوعد : إن ييجى من نسله المسيح 

تفرق إيه ييجى المسيح من مين بالنسبة لاسماعيل أو إسحق أو اخواتهم الستة أو حتى بالنسبة لنا ؟؟؟؟

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :smile01 *أيوة ...أين قال ؟* :smile01​



*أين قال بعدم .............. ؟؟ :smile02​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *النص مافيهوش أى نوع من فرض الأرادة أو التقييد ..​*


 *[FONT=&quot]فيه أختيار من الرب ( من قبل الولادة ) هذا أقيم معه عهداً أبدياً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]من قبل أن يوووووووولد*​*[FONT=&quot] ...
يعنى أسحاق ( من الأساس ) لم يُختبر فى المسألة الأيمانية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مولووووووود[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مؤمن 
ومعه عهداً ابدياً ...هذا قرااااارررر ألهى ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
أيضاً أسماعيل ...ليس له ( العهد ) ...من قبل أن يوووووووووولد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مولووووووود[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مطرووود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة أخرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين هنا حرية الأختيار ؟!!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أخوه للوعد : أيوة
> هو الوعد : إن ييجى من نسله المسيح
> تفرق إيه ييجى المسيح من مين بالنسبة لاسماعيل أو إسحق أو اخواتهم الستة أو حتى بالنسبة لنا ؟؟؟؟
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع مش من مين ...نفهموكى :smile02*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل قابين وهابيل فى مسألة القُربان واحد قام قتل التانى فطُرِدَ من الأرض ( جزاء عمل يده ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أسماعيل وأمه أنطردوا لمجرد أنها جارية وأن سارة مرضيتش أنه يورث مع أبنها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو ربنا طرح ( العهد ) على الأثنين ...فواحد قبل والآخر رفض [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا نقولوا أوكية ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هنا فعلا فيه أرادة حرة ...بطرح مسألة الأيمان والكفر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو مسألة قبول كلمة الرب أو رفضها ....لكن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]اللى حصل ( هنا ) أن القرار الألهى صادر من قبل ولادة الأتنين ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يبقى السؤال لايزال قائماً ...هل هنا يوجد حرية أرادة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أم لا يوجد ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع مش من مين ...نفهموكى :smile02*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل قابين وهابيل فى مسألة القُربان واحد قام قتل التانى فطُرِدَ من الأرض ( جزاء عمل يده ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أسماعيل وأمه أنطردوا لمجرد أنها جارية وأن سارة مرضيتش أنه يورث مع أبنها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو ربنا طرح ( العهد ) على الأثنين ...فواحد قبل والآخر رفض [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا نقولوا أوكية ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]هنا فعلا فيه أرادة حرة ...بطرح مسألة الأيمان والكفر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو مسألة قبول كلمة الرب أو رفضها ....لكن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


*
أنا ماليش دعوة هو إختار دا ليه و ما إختارش دا ليه 

هو ما قالش إنه ما إختارش إسماعيل عشان هو إبن جارية 

أين قال بعدم نفى ..........؟؟:smile02

هو إختار و خلاص 



و إش فهم إسماعيل و لا إسحق عشان يختاروا أصلا تحقيق الوعد ؟؟؟

يعنى يييجى ربنا يوقف عيال إبراهيم كلهم و يفهمهم موضوع المسيح 

و بعدين يسألهم : ها يا ولاد مين فيكم عايزنى آجى من نسله ؟؟؟:nunu0000:

____________

قايين و هابيل موضوع تانى 

لأنهم الاتنين كانوا فاهمين موضوع الذبيحة 

إش دخل هاد فى ذاك ؟؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 ديسمبر 2014)

*ثم ان حريتنا فى تصرفاتنا 

مش فى مين حيتولد منى *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فيه أختيار من الرب ( من قبل الولادة ) هذا أقيم معه عهداً أبدياً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]من قبل أن يوووووووولد*​*[FONT=&quot] ...
> يعنى أسحاق ( من الأساس ) لم يُختبر فى المسألة الأيمانية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مولووووووود[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مؤمن
> ومعه عهداً ابدياً ...هذا قرااااارررر ألهى ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أيضاً أسماعيل ...ليس له ( العهد ) ...من قبل أن يوووووووووولد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مولووووووود[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مطرووود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة أخرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين هنا حرية الأختيار ؟!!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



*و إيه هو العهد ؟؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و إيه هو العهد ؟؟؟​*


*أفتحى بيها سؤال منفصل 
:new6::new6::new6:

هو أنا اللى بسأل وألا أنتى ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أفتحى بيها سؤال منفصل
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> هو أنا اللى بسأل وألا أنتى ؟؟؟
> *​



*وأنا نسألوا ليه ؟؟

ما إحنا كلنا عارفين الاجابة 


:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فيه أختيار من الرب ( من قبل الولادة ) هذا أقيم معه عهداً أبدياً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]من قبل أن يوووووووولد*​*[FONT=&quot] ...
> يعنى أسحاق ( من الأساس ) لم يُختبر فى المسألة الأيمانية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مولووووووود*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] مؤمن
> ومعه عهداً ابدياً ...هذا قرااااارررر ألهى ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أيضاً أسماعيل ...ليس له ( العهد ) ...من قبل أن يوووووووووولد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مولووووووود[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مطرووود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة أخرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين هنا حرية الأختيار ؟!!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


*
ربنا أختار عشان عارف مستقبل الشخص هايكون أزاى ..
لأن معرفة الله أستباقية وليست أستنتاجية ..
ربنا عشان عارف حياة أسحق أختاره زى أبراهيم ..
وعشان عارف حياة أسماعيل قال أنه أنسان وحشى قبل ما يتولد ..​*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> ربنا أختار عشان عارف مستقبل الشخص هايكون أزاى ..
> لأن معرفة الله أستباقية وليست أستنتاجية ..
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]هذا كلام المفسرين كى ينفضوا أيديهم من المسألة برُمتها ( وتبقى كدة أتعشت ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أسحاق قادم من ( عالم الغيب ) الى عالم المعرفة ( عالم الشهادة ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى علم أرتدادى ومعرفة ربانية أرتدادية دخلت حيز التنفيذ الفعلى الألهى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و[FONT=&quot]إ[/FONT]يجاد أسحاق من العدم ...
هذا يعنى أن الله خلق العدم كى يتواجد من خلاله السيد المسيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولأنه يقول أنه كائن قبل أن يكون أبراهيم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى : بناءاً عليه وعلى تواجده قبل أبراهيم وأسحاق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تُصبح المسألة برُمتها أقدار ألهية دخلت حيز التنفيذ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليست مجرد علوم أستباقية [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هذا كلام المفسرين كى ينفضوا أيديهم من المسألة برُمتها ( وتبقى كدة أتعشت ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أسحاق قادم من ( عالم الغيب ) الى عالم المعرفة ( عالم الشهادة ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى علم أرتدادى ومعرفة ربانية أرتدادية دخلت حيز التنفيذ الفعلى الألهى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و[FONT=&quot]إ[/FONT]يجاد أسحاق من العدم ...
> هذا يعنى أن الله خلق العدم كى يتواجد من خلاله السيد المسيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ولأنه يقول أنه كائن قبل أن يكون أبراهيم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى : بناءاً عليه وعلى تواجده قبل أبراهيم وأسحاق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تُصبح المسألة برُمتها أقدار ألهية دخلت حيز التنفيذ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليست مجرد علوم أستباقية [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



*لا كدة إنت مش واخد بالك 

المسيح أوريدى موجود منذ الأزل


أما التجسد هو اللى له زمان و مكان 

فالوعد هو ميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح من نسل إسحق

فما ينفعش تقول :






[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**



هذا يعنى أن الله خلق العدم كى يتواجد من خلاله السيد المسيح[/FONT]​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*[/FONT]​​
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا كدة إنت مش واخد بالك
> المسيح أوريدى موجود منذ الأزل
> أما التجسد هو اللى له زمان و مكان
> فالوعد هو ميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح من نسل إسحق​*
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]موجود منذ الأزل ...دخل أسحاق حيز التنفيذ حسب الموعد ( زمان ومكان )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى زمان ؟ ومن الذى عينه ؟ واى مكان ومن الذى حدده ؟
المولود منذ الأزل هذا أحتاج الى ( زمان ) و ( مكان ) للأعلان *​​ *[FONT=&quot]من الذى يستطيع أن يقول لآ ؟!
[FONT=&quot]سنضيف عليها تحديد ( شخص ) بعينه كى يكتمل به الأعلان 
[FONT=&quot]شخص لا يملك أن يقول لآ أو نعم 
[FONT=&quot]لا أرادة له أمام الأرادة العليا *​*
[/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هذا كلام المفسرين كى ينفضوا أيديهم من المسألة برُمتها ( وتبقى كدة أتعشت ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أسحاق قادم من ( عالم الغيب ) الى عالم المعرفة ( عالم الشهادة ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى علم أرتدادى ومعرفة ربانية أرتدادية دخلت حيز التنفيذ الفعلى الألهى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]و[FONT=&quot]إ[/FONT]يجاد أسحاق من العدم ...
> هذا يعنى أن الله خلق العدم كى يتواجد من خلاله السيد المسيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ولأنه يقول أنه كائن قبل أن يكون أبراهيم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى : بناءاً عليه وعلى تواجده قبل أبراهيم وأسحاق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تُصبح المسألة برُمتها أقدار ألهية دخلت حيز التنفيذ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليست مجرد علوم أستباقية [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


*
مفسرين أيه ! هو علم ربنا السابق محتاج لمفسرين ؟

يعنى أنت شايف أن ربنا علمه مستحدث ؟ 

ويعنى أيه ربنا خلق العدم ليتواجد من خلاله المسيح ؟ أنت بتجيب الكلام ده منين !!!!
أذا كان المسيح هو اللى خلق الأنسان من العدم ..

المسيح قال قبل أن يكون أبراهيم أنا كائن من جهة لاهوته مش بالجسد ..

ياريت بلاش أستنتاجات .. أسأل أحسن ..*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]موجود منذ الأزل ...دخل أسحاق حيز التنفيذ حسب الموعد ( زمان ومكان )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى زمان ؟ ومن الذى عينه ؟ واى مكان ومن الذى حدده ؟
> المولود منذ الأزل هذا أحتاج الى ( زمان ) و ( مكان ) للأعلان *​​ *[FONT=&quot]من الذى يستطيع أن يقول لآ ؟!
> [FONT=&quot]سنضيف عليها تحديد ( شخص ) بعينه كى يكتمل به الأعلان
> [FONT=&quot]شخص لا يملك أن يقول لآ أو نعم
> ...



*أيوة فيه حاجات الانسان ما يقدرش يتدخل قصاد إرادة ربنا

عندك قصة أيوب و أولاده 

هم كان عندهم إختيار ؟؟؟

إرادة ربنا فوق كل شىء 

أنا مش بأعترض على ديه
_____________________

لكن الانسان حر فى تصرفاته

يعنى إنت لما عملت الموضوع دا : كان ربنا حاطط سيف على رقبتك عشان تعمله ؟؟

لا طبعا

إنت عملته بكامل إرادتك

و لا إيه ؟؟

و هكذا أى تصرف بيعمله الانسان : بيكون بإرادته
___________________________

و برضوا فيه تصرفات بيعملها الانسان و هو مش عايز يعملها : لما الانسان بيكون له رئيس أو ولى أمر 

و فيه حاجات بيتحملها الانسان بسبب أخطاء أبويه

هو كان ليه إرادة فيها ؟؟؟

يا ما قصص و إنت محامى و عارف
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> مفسرين أيه ! هو علم ربنا السابق محتاج لمفسرين ؟
> يعنى أنت شايف أن ربنا علمه مستحدث ؟
> ويعنى أيه ربنا خلق العدم ليتواجد من خلاله المسيح ؟ أنت بتجيب الكلام ده منين !!!!
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]طيب خلاص نسأل ....:smile02*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو السيد المسيح هنا كان بيتحدث من أى جهة  ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ الاِبْنُ إلاَّ الآبُ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]طبعا كدة دول أتنين ( وماعنديش مشكلة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أذن الساعة هنا ( علم مستحدث ) بالنسبة للمسيح الذى خلق الأنسان ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *أم أنه هنا يتحدث من جهة الناسوت ؟*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 ديسمبر 2014)

*من جهة الناسوت ..

لأن المسيح كان يتكلم فى حالة الأخلاء ..*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *من جهة الناسوت ..
> لأن المسيح كان يتكلم فى حالة الأخلاء ..*​


*ولو اننا هنخرج عن الموضوع 
أعرف منين أن هنا جهة الناسوت حالة أخلاء ؟


*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولو اننا هنخرج عن الموضوع
> أعرف منين أن هنا جهة الناسوت حالة أخلاء ؟
> 
> 
> *​



*معنى حالة الأخلاء " أى أخلاء المجد " ( التجسد ) ..​*


----------



## grges monir (10 ديسمبر 2014)

الزملكاوى متابع
كلمة بسيطة
علم اللة المسبق لاتعنى عدم التخيير
اللة يعلم لكن فى نفس الوقت ترك لك كاملا حرية الاختيار
الانسان لا يختار مولدة اوصفاتة الوراثية هل هذا اجبار ؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *معنى حالة الأخلاء " أى أخلاء المجد " ( التجسد ) ..​*





grges monir قال:


> علم اللة المسبق لاتعنى عدم التخيير
> اللة يعلم لكن فى نفس الوقت ترك لك كاملا حرية الاختيار
> الانسان لا يختار مولدة اوصفاتة الوراثية هل هذا اجبار ؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]طييب ممكن نرجع مرجوعنا ...؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حالة أسماعيل وأسحاق ...هل هما حالة ترتيب ألهى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم حالة أختيار أنسانى حُر ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طييب ممكن نرجع مرجوعنا ...؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حالة أسماعيل وأسحاق ...هل هما حالة ترتيب ألهى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أم حالة أختيار أنسانى حُر ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*تدبير الخلاص هو ترتيب ألهى ..
أما أن يكون هذا مباركا وهذا لا فهذا أختيار أنسانى ..
هذا أبن الحرة والأخر أبن الجارية فهذا ترتيب أجتماعى لهذا العصر وكان فى أمكان أى منهم أن يغير مصيره لو أراد ..
مثلما أصبح بعد ذلك أسماعيل ذو شأن ومنه أثنا عشر رئيسا ..
*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *تدبير الخلاص هو ترتيب ألهى ..
> أما أن يكون هذا مباركا وهذا لا فهذا أختيار أنسانى ..
> هذا أبن الحرة والأخر أبن الجارية فهذا ترتيب أجتماعى لهذا العصر وكان فى أمكان أى منهم أن يغير مصيره لو أراد ..
> مثلما أصبح بعد ذلك أسماعيل ذو شأن ومنه أثنا عشر رئيسا ..
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]وَامَّا اسْمَاعِيلُ فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ لَكَ فِيهِ. 
*​​*[FONT=&quot]هَا انَا ابَارِكُهُ وَاثْمِرُهُ وَاكَثِّرُهُ كَثِيرا جِدّا. 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَئِيسا يَلِدُ وَاجْعَلـــــ(ُـــهُ ) امَّةً كَبِيرَةً.[/FONT]*​ 
*سبق القول الفصل ...وليس لأسماعيل الفضل *​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]وَلَكِنْ*​*[FONT=&quot] عَهْدِي اقِيمُــــ(ــــهُ ) مَعَ اسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ فِي هَذَا الْوَقْتِ فِي السَّنَةِ الْاتِيَةِ»[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 ديسمبر 2014)

*ربنا بيبارك على أساس ما سيكون عليه الأنسان ..
يعنى لو هذا الأنسان كان سيعيش حياة شريرة لما كان باركه الله من البداية ..
الله يعلم ما سيفعله ويحياه كلا الأخوين لذلك بارك أحدهم وقال على الأخر أن وحشى ..
الله لا يتدخل فى حياة الأنسان بهذه الصورة ويجبره على ما لا يريد أن يفعل وألا لا كان له الحق فى حسابه ..
التدخل والأجبار والتسيير يكون من قبل الله على الخليقة الغير عاقلة ..
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وَلَكِنْ*​*[FONT=&quot] عَهْدِي اقِيمُــــ(ــــهُ ) مَعَ اسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ فِي هَذَا الْوَقْتِ فِي السَّنَةِ الْاتِيَةِ»*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]



*هو فى مشكلة أن ربنا يعطى لشخص ما عهد ؟
*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *ربنا بيبارك على أساس ما سيكون عليه الأنسان ..
> يعنى لو هذا الأنسان كان سيعيش حياة شريرة لما كان باركه الله من البداية ..
> الله يعلم ما سيفعله ويحياه كلا الأخوين لذلك بارك أحدهم وقال على الأخر أن وحشى ..
> الله لا يتدخل فى حياة الأنسان بهذه الصورة ويجبره على ما لا يريد أن يفعل وألا لا كان له الحق فى حسابه ..
> ...


*لكنه بالفعل تدخل مع هاجر ومرتين !!!
مرة أرجعى أخضعى والتانية وافق سارة على طردها وأمر أبراهيم بكدة
أزاى ما تدخلش ؟؟؟
*​ 


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *هو فى مشكلة أن ربنا يعطى لشخص ما عهد ؟
> *​


*لأ مافيش مشكلة ...دة أنا اللى قلته من البداية 
هو قرر ...وانتهى ...القرار من قبل الولادة
ويمكن كان لعلمه المسبق ...
نرجع لها فى موضوع جديد 
أشكرك:flowers:
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]( دعوة لحوار هادئ ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]دائما ما يقول المؤمنون أن الله قد خلق الأنسان بأرادة حُرة مستقلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل حقاً نحن كذلك ؟!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أختار الله ( أبراهيم ) ومعه زوجة عقيم ( سارة )...و ( هاجر ) ولود ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم بشره بنسل ...!! وعد ألهى غير مردود ولا مكذوب  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و هو ترتيب الألهى – يتنافى تماماً – مع أى أرادة أنسانية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما ندعى ونتشدق ونَتيِهُ بها كبرياءاً وغروراً ..بحريتنا المزعومة هبةُ الرب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُذ جعل شجرة المعرفة وسط الفردوس  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو لو بقى آدم جاهلاً ... لخُلِدَ فى الجنة ؟![/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
الرد المسيحى : 
1-    فى حالة آدم:  كانت  المعرفة معرفة إختبارية للشر- او للفارق بين الخير والشر ولم تكن  شجرة معرفة للعلوم والاداب والثقافات أو  للابحاث العلمية  ... فعدم الاكل منها- فرضياً لو تم..  لم يكن  ليُبقي آدم جاهلا فى الجنة الارضية التى خلقها له  اله الكتاب المقدس -كما إفتريت -  بل كان ليبقيه فى حالة من البرارة  والطهر والطاعة لله لا الامعان فى إختبـار   ومعايشة الشر والفساد تنفيذيا  - أى لا لإستطلاع التلف الاخلاقي كخبرة معاشة (تجربة واقعية) فى حياته بحثا عن  لذه مزعومة.   أو عن سيادة موهومة.       
2-  لازلنا  فى حالة  آدم  :  فالجنة الموصوفة   فى الكتاب المقدس :من حيث المساحة   تغطى مناطق شاسعة  من دول :  تركيا وسوريا والعراق وايران واذريبجيان  وارمينيا  وغيرها , وهى مملؤءة من الالاف من الهكتارات المزروعة بالالاف من الاشجار   ذوات الاثمار ومنها   شجرة الحياة والخلود التى كانت فى وسط الفردوس فى مكانة طليعية .
تكوين اصحاح2ايه2{8. وَغَرَسَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ جَنَّةً فِي عَدْنٍ شَرْقا وَوَضَعَ هُنَاكَ ادَمَ الَّذِي جَبَلَهُ.
9. وَانْبَتَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ مِنَ الارْضِ كُلَّ شَجَرَةٍ شَهِيَّةٍ لِلنَّظَرِ وَجَيِّدَةٍ لِلاكْلِ وَ*شَجَرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ فِي وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ* وَشَجَرَةَ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ.}


:  انها اشجار ذوات  اثمار تمنح نتائج وصفات وسمات ..وكان آدم حرا طليقا مخييرا   وعلى بينة ان يتناول  الاثمار النافعة ويتجنب الضارة المؤءذية ... 
 فأين مشكلة الجبر والاكراه ؟؟... انا مش فاهم  
++++++++++++++​فى المسألة الابراهيمية :
1-  الله لم يجبر إبراهيم مطلقاً مطلقاً  على  أى زيجة من الزيجات - إذا وجد اى نص   تفضل قدمه .
 (أ )ابراهيم تزوج  ساراى  بمجرد  بلوغة وهى قريبه له من أبيه  وبالتالى تعتبر إبنة أبيه بالتبنى  فهى ربيبة بيتهم وفى حكم أخته...  وهذا  يحدث فى ملايين الاسر السامية عبر التاريخ وعبر الجغرافيا..  دون أن يكون بالضرورة الله   هو الجابر القاهر فى هذه الزيجات .

(ب) ثبت أن ساراى عاقر  بعد الزواج  ((  قد يكون السبب  فسيولوجيا  عذر طبي عضوى )) يحدث فى ملايين الإناث  عبر التاريخ والجغرافيا .. فالسبب عضوى  بحت  مثلا مثلا  poly cystic overian syndrome   مثلا .أقول مثلا -او  غيره المئات من الاسباب الطبيعية العضوية التى لها تحليل طبي .

(ج)  اختار  الله ابراهيم   : ودعاه  وابراهيم لبي  الدعوة  ـ دعاه لامانته وميوله  واستعداداته القلبية و شهوة قلبه المقدسه التى اضطلع عليها العالم بالاسرار   ..وماكان منه الا الاذعان  و الخضوع والامتثال ...   الله إختصه   بالدعوة  ... امنه فكان امينا ..   الله   قدم له الوعد  فآمن بالوعد عشرات السنين رغم الواقع الجاف الشاق الذى يحارب عقيدة  الوعد.
- إذن  دعوة   -  وعد  - يقين فى التشبث بالوعد  - إيمان.
(د)  هاجر  عبده   مديانية الاصل من مماليك فرعون اهداها لساراى فى الموقف الحاصل بينهم المذكور فى تكوين 12الايه20 -وتصرفت ساراى  بملء ارادتها الحرة وبمقتضي  مشورتها الذاتية المنفردة بإدخال إبراهيم عليها لا لشئ الا لمجرد الحصول على طفل بطريقة بيولوجية   طبيعية بحته   بعيدا عن استشارة الله وبعيدا عن الاستفهام عن طبيعة خطته الالهية..
في كل ماسبق   اين الجبر الالهى  واين الارغام ...؟؟؟؟
هل الله مطالب منه   الخضوع لرغبات البشر - كل الرغبات و آنياً  اى استجابة فورية؟؟؟
وهل الله مطلوبا منه ابداء تفاصيل التفاصيل حول مقاصده الالهية فى التوقيت الذى يحدده الانسان وبالكيفية التى يحددها الانسان؟؟؟
**  توضيح هام نظام العبودية والرق  : ليس من ابتداع الكتاب المقدس  .هو نظام كان مفروض وبقوة كأمر واقع على المجتمع الذى كان ابطال الكتاب المقدس  جزء من ذلك التاريخ.  الكتاب المقدس بصفة عامة سعى إلى تقويضه موضوعياً  أو جوهرياً  ..لان أغلب محاولات مناطحته شكلياً بأءت بالفشل.
   فى كل هذا :أين إلغاء الله لحريات الانسان أو إقتحامه لها  او تضاربه بشأنها؟؟؟؟
[/FONT]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 ديسمبر 2014)

عزيزى عبود
حضرتك تعلم ان ملوك الدنيا لا يستطيع احد ان يناقشهم
فىقرارتهم نهائيا
فما بالك بالله مينفعش نقول لربنا ليه عملت كده
ليه اخترت فلان ولم تختار علان
الموضوع مش سهل ابدا
واستخدام العقل فى مناقشة الله سوف يضرنا كثير
ونصل الى درجة الكفر والالحاد


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 ديسمبر 2014)

فى  مسألة هاجر:
تلك العبدة الشابة التى تنتمى عرقياً للمديانين وهم قبائل سامية عاشت حول  شطئآن  خليج العقبة وتوسعوا شمالا حتى شطآن البحر الميت ..
1-   هى عبده  او جارية كانت تخص ساراى  - ليست سرية لابراهيم .
2-  ساراى رأت  أن تقوم بتزويجها لابراهيم  على أساس    إنجاب طفل  لها هى ـينتسب لها وتقوم بتربيته وتبنيه هى .-&  وهذه ممارسة كانت شائعة فى ذلك الزمان .
3-   لما رأءت  انها حبلت  - حبل طبيعى بيولوجى  يحدث لمئات الالاف من  نساء  البشر. أول شئ صغرت مولاتها فى عينيها .. وبدأت تتواقح معها  وبدأ صراعاً محموما  ...فى بدايته شعرت ساراى  بالظلم والقهر  والعدوان وجآرأت بالشكوى  (تكوين16ايه5) .. ثم بدأـ ترد العدوان بالعدوان(تكوين16ايه6).
4- ملاك الرب  يظهر لها مؤنباً لها عن الشق الذى يقع فى نطاق مسئؤليتها   من السلوك المؤجج للصراع وينصحها بالعدول عنه لا  لتسهيل طغيان سارة عليها بل لؤأد الفتنة وإخماد نار النزاعات والسلوك بأخلاق حميدة وشريفة إزاء ماتجرى به مشيئة الله للبشر فليس من مكارم الاخلاق أن نشمت فى عاقر أو ان نتطاول على عزيز قوم ذل . لأى سبب.
وملاك الرب يطمئنها ويراضيها بوعود تخص  نسلها المزمع ان يأتى.

ما هى مشكلة  هذا الجزء من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟  ما التلف الاخلاقي فى أن ينصح ملاك الله جارية حبلى تغيظ مولاتنها وتعايرها وتستفزها  وتحارب معنوياتها   بسبب حمل ..وتتعمد الاهمال فى واجباتها  الموكولة اليها والتى كانت مكلفة بها من قبل ؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 ديسمبر 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> وكان آدم حرا طليقا مخييرا   وعلى بينة ان يتناول  الاثمار النافعة ويتجنب الضارة المؤءذية ... فأين مشكلة الجبر والاكراه ؟؟... انا مش فاهم


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ ...المشكلة فى آدم أنه واحد عند الجميع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ألا أن الله نفسه ليس بواحد عند الجميع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة موضوع تانى خااالص ...انت اللى فكرتنى به فى هذا المقام :smile02[/FONT]*​ 



> فى المسألة الابراهيمية :
> 1-  الله لم يجبر إبراهيم مطلقاً مطلقاً  على  أى زيجة من الزيجات - إذا وجد اى نص   تفضل قدمه .


*[FONT=&quot] أين قلت  .. أن الله أجبر أبراهيم على زيجة محددة ... [/FONT]*​ 


> (ب) ثبت أن ساراى عاقر  بعد الزواج


*[FONT=&quot]ومن الذى قدم لها الحل ؟ ...الله ...لماذا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه يريد أقامة عهد مع أبنها هى شخصياً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى سارة لم تذهب لطبيب ..بل تدخل الله بصفة شخصية 
[FONT=&quot]لشئ هو اللى عايزه و[FONT=&quot]يريده ...مش سارة ولا أبراهيم !![/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]*​


> (ج)  اختار  الله ابراهيم   : ودعاه  وابراهيم لبي  الدعوة  ـ دعاه لامانته  وميوله  واستعداداته القلبية و شهوة قلبه المقدسه التى اضطلع عليها العالم  بالاسرار   ......


*[FONT=&quot]أوكية ...هنا إبراهيم أختبر حياة القداسة فلذلك دعاه الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مفهومة جداً ...[/FONT]*​ 


> وتصرفت ساراى  بملء ارادتها  الحرة وبمقتضي  مشورتها الذاتية المنفردة بإدخال إبراهيم عليها لا لشئ الا  لمجرد الحصول على طفل بطريقة بيولوجية   طبيعية بحته   بعيدا عن استشارة  الله وبعيدا عن الاستفهام عن طبيعة خطته الالهية..
> في كل ماسبق   اين الجبر الالهى  واين الارغام ...؟؟؟؟


*[FONT=&quot]ومفهوم تصرف ( سارة ) ولا خلاف أنه ( أختيارها الحُر الأنسانى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لتباطأ الوعد من جهة أو لم تثق أو تسرعت أو أو أو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فتدخل الله [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وصحح [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المسار ...المسار الذى أراده هو ...لا أحد غيره[/FONT]*​ 


> وهل الله مطلوبا منه ابداء تفاصيل التفاصيل حول مقاصده الالهية فى التوقيت الذى يحدده الانسان وبالكيفية التى يحددها الانسان؟؟؟





> فى كل هذا :أين إلغاء الله لحريات الانسان أو إقتحامه لها  او تضاربه بشأنها؟؟؟؟




*[FONT=&quot]لم نطلب من الله أية تفاصيل فلا راد لحكمه أو قضائه كما قلت أنا وأكدت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن غير المفهوم أنه حدد المستقبل من قبل أن يولد الطفلين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و من قبل أن يعاينوا أى شئ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا الأجبار ...ولا راد لأجباره [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا الترتيب الألهى ...فلا تدعى حرية لأحد [/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]اين المعضلة فى نفى حرية الأنسان ...ولماذا نخشى نفى هذه الحرية ؟![/FONT]*​  
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 ديسمبر 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> فى  مسألة هاجر:
> 4- ملاك الرب  يظهر لها مؤنباً لها عن الشق الذى يقع فى نطاق مسئؤليتها   من السلوك المؤجج للصراع *وينصحها *بالعدول عنه


 *[FONT=&quot]ينصحها دة أية ؟؟؟.. هو قالها شوفى يا هاجر يا بنتى ..!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والا قالها أرجعى وأخضعى ؟؟*​​ 


> ما هى  مشكلة  هذا الجزء من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟  ما التلف الاخلاقي فى أن ينصح  ملاك الله جارية حبلى تغيظ مولاتنها وتعايرها وتستفزها  وتحارب معنوياتها    بسبب حمل ..وتتعمد الاهمال فى واجباتها  الموكولة اليها والتى كانت مكلفة  بها من قبل ؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]طبعا متوقع أنك تهاجم هاجر ...الكتاب يوحى لك بهذا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متوقع أن تحتقر أفعالها لمجرد أن ملاك الرب قالها : يا هاجر يا جارية سارة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بيذلها  مش بينصحها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع أحلو .... :smile02[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*فى  مسألة الوعود الالهية :   بين علم الله السابق   : وإقتحام الله  لحرية الانسان *
الاله  فى الكتاب المقدس : مطلق العلم - مطلق حرية الارادة مطلق الادراك  ... فهو كلى المعرفة .
شاء بصلاحه وبمحبته فأوجد الانسان كائناً نسبياً فى كل شئ     فهو مخلوق  على صورة الله ومثاله : عاقلا ًحراً مريداً مدركاً خالداً مسئؤلاً  - مع وضع كلمة نسبي  وراء كل كلمة مما سبق.
سبب أن قام الله بخلقة الانسان  هو محبة الله.وإشتياقه لشراكة الانسان والانعام عليه .
+++  الله  دعا إبراهيم وقدم له الوعد والعهد :  قبيل ظهور هاجر  واسمعيل   على مسرح الاحداث.
تكوين 15 {1. بَعْدَ هَذِهِ الامُورِ صَارَ كَلامُ الرَّبِّ الَى ابْرَامَ فِي الرُّؤْيَا: «لا تَخَفْ يَا ابْرَامُ. انَا تُرْسٌ لَكَ. اجْرُكَ كَثِيرٌ جِدّا».
2. فَقَالَ ابْرَامُ: «ايُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ مَاذَا تُعْطِينِي وَانَا مَاضٍ عَقِيما وَمَالِكُ بَيْتِي هُوَ الِيعَازَرُ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ؟»
3. وَقَالَ ابْرَامُ ايْضا: «انَّكَ لَمْ تُعْطِنِي نَسْلا وَهُوَذَا ابْنُ بَيْتِي وَارِثٌ لِي».
4. فَاذَا كَلامُ الرَّبِّ الَيْهِ: «لا يَرِثُكَ هَذَا. بَلِ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنْ احْشَائِكَ هُوَ يَرِثُكَ».
5. ثُمَّ اخْرَجَهُ الَى خَارِجٍ وَقَالَ: «انْظُرْ الَى السَّمَاءِ وَعُدَّ النُّجُومَ انِ اسْتَطَعْتَ انْ تَعُدَّهَا». وَقَالَ لَهُ: «هَكَذَا يَكُونُ نَسْلُكَ».
6. فَامَنَ بِالرَّبِّ فَحَسِبَهُ لَهُ بِرّا.}  
فأين العنصرية والتمييز والتفرقة وإضطهاد هاجر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الله بعلمه السابق يعد ابراهيم بشئ ما وبنسل ما يحدده الرب دون  وجود كلا من هاجر واسماعيل مطلقا على مسرح الاحداث.
فى مسالة   كلام ملاك الله لهاجر
تكوين 16 { 1. وَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ: «هَا انْتِ حُبْلَى فَتَلِدِينَ ابْنا وَتَدْعِينَ اسْمَهُ اسْمَاعِيلَ لانَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَمِعَ لِمَذَلَّتِكِ.
12. وَانَّهُ يَكُونُ انْسَانا وَحْشِيّا يَدُهُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ وَيَدُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَيْهِ وَامَامَ جَمِيعِ اخْوَتِهِ يَسْكُنُ».
13. فَدَعَتِ اسْمَ الرَّبِّ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ مَعَهَا: «انْتَ ايلُ رُئِي». لانَّهَا قَالَتْ: «اهَهُنَا ايْضا رَايْتُ بَعْدَ رُؤْيَةٍ؟»
14. لِذَلِكَ دُعِيَتِ الْبِئْرُ «بِئْرَ لَحَيْ رُئِي». هَا هِيَ بَيْنَ قَادِشَ وَبَارَدَ.
15. فَوَلَدَتْ هَاجَرُ لابْرَامَ ابْنا. وَدَعَا ابْرَامُ اسْمَ ابْنِهِ الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ هَاجَرُ «اسْمَاعِيلَ }
هنا   الله يخبر بأمور  مستقبلية  ولكنه لا يُــفرض  على الانسان سلوكا معيناً


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 ديسمبر 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> فأين العنصرية والتمييز والتفرقة وإضطهاد هاجر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot] أين قلت  أن هناك عنصرية وتمييز وتفرقة وأضطهاد ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ومع ذلك يُجيبك النص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]8. وَقَالَ: «يَا هَاجَرُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] جَارِيَةَ سَارَايَ مِنْ ايْنَ اتَيْتِ وَالَى ايْنَ تَذْهَبِين؟». [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَقَالَتْ: «انَا هَارِبَةٌ مِنْ وَجْهِ مَوْلاتِي سَارَايَ».[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9. فَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ: «[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ارْجِعِي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الَى مَوْلاتِكِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَاخْضَعِي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تَحْتَ يَدَيْهَا».[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين التأنيب والنصح والأرشاد اللى قلت عليهم  ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](جَارِيَةَ سَارَايَ ) يعنى بيكسر كبريائها كأنثى - أفتكرتى نفسك ( ست ) ؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعموماً ملاك الرب لم يتصرف من دماغه ...الترتيب كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*هو لو أمكن أشوف حضرتك داخل الموضوع
زى ما انت شايفنى ..بلاش الأنفزة
وأنا لكَ من الشاكرين 
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*هل ملاك الرب كان  يقوم بإذلال    هاجر​** أقواما ينسبون أنفسهم  إلى هاجر وإسماعيل الكتاب المقدس..يتفننون  فى  تخريجات   لم يقل بها الكتاب المقدس  .. لا لشئ الا لمهاجمة الكتاب المقدس.. أول ما يُسقط  هجومهم..  هو اهمالهم  لشخصية * اليعازر الدمشقي *.. هل عبارة  يا  "هاجر   جارية ساراى " هل هى إذكاء  للعبودية وتكريس للعنصرية؟؟؟؟ 
هل نصوص الكتاب المقدس  توحى   بالتحريض  ضد هاجر ؟؟؟  هل الكتاب المقدس متحامل  على هاجر؟؟
ما موقفكم من شخصية أليعازر الدمشقي عبد إبراهيم.؟؟؟
دام فضلكم  ولا أقول دام شغبكم؟؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ينصحها دة أية ؟؟؟.. هو قالها شوفى يا هاجر يا بنتى ..!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والا قالها أرجعى وأخضعى ؟؟*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]طبعا متوقع أنك تهاجم هاجر ...الكتاب يوحى لك بهذا *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]متوقع أن تحتقر أفعالها لمجرد أن ملاك الرب قالها : يا هاجر يا جارية سارة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بيذلها  مش بينصحها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع أحلو .... :smile02[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



الرد   على السؤآل   "    اين قلت ؟؟"[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 ديسمبر 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> * *أقواما ينسبون أنفسهم  إلى هاجر وإسماعيل* الكتاب المقدس.*.يتفننون  فى  تخريجات*   لم يقل بها الكتاب المقدس  .. لا لشئ الا لمهاجمة الكتاب المقدس.. أول ما يُسقط  هجومهم..  هو اهمالهم  لشخصية * اليعازر الدمشقي *.. هل عبارة  يا  "هاجر   جارية ساراى " هل هى إذكاء  للعبودية وتكريس للعنصرية؟؟؟؟
> هل نصوص الكتاب المقدس  توحى   بالتحريض  ضد هاجر ؟؟؟  هل الكتاب المقدس متحامل  على هاجر؟؟
> *ما موقفكم *من شخصية أليعازر الدمشقي عبد إبراهيم.؟؟؟
> دام فضلكم  ولا أقول *دام شغبكم؟*؟


 *[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة موجه لى أنا ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا سؤال عام لأى حد بيقرا ...؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا تعليق منك على حاجة مش موجودة ألا فى خيالك ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لما يظهر الأكونت بتاعك تحت وأقدر اشوفك زى ما انت شايفنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أبقى أرد عليك ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنى أعتقدت أنك رديت الصبح وسجلت خروج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتاريك متأنفز ....مبردش على حد مستخبى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سلااااام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (11 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة موجه لى أنا ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا سؤال عام لأى حد بيقرا ...؟؟!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]والا تعليق منك على حاجة مش موجودة ألا فى خيالك ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لما يظهر الأكونت بتاعك تحت وأقدر اشوفك زى ما انت شايفنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أبقى أرد عليك ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنى أعتقدت أنك رديت الصبح وسجلت خروج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتاريك متأنفز ....مبردش على حد مستخبى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سلااااام [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


زعلان لية بس يا عوبد
كل واحد حر
بس من حقك ان مدام فية حوار معاك انك تاخد بالك ان فية حد معاك مش  ينفع ارد ومخدش باللى من الرد عليا عشان مستخبى
اتيكيت الحوار بيقول كدة[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (11 ديسمبر 2014)

من الموضوع دة انا فهمت حاجتين منك يا عوبد
انك شايف ان بعض الامور الحياتية لاشخاص ذكرهم الكتاب المقدس انها تيسير وليس فيها تخير
ثانيا انت ترى ان المسيحين يدافعون بصورة كبيرة عن الحرية بطريقة غير مبرررة ليك
صح انا ولالا عشان اعرف اكمل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> زعلان لية بس يا عوبد
> كل واحد حر


*أكيييييد طبعا كل واحد حر فى أستخدام الخواص الممنوحة له من الأدارة
ودى مش بدعة عندنا فى منتدانا احنا بس ....لأ 
موجودة فى كل المنتديات ...
وانا كمان من ( حقى ) ما أردش
*​


grges monir قال:


> من الموضوع دة انا فهمت حاجتين منك يا عوبد
> انك شايف ان بعض الامور الحياتية لاشخاص ذكرهم الكتاب المقدس انها تيسير وليس فيها تخير
> ثانيا انت ترى ان المسيحين* يدافعون بصورة كبيرة* عن الحرية بطريقة غير مبرررة ليك
> صح انا ولالا عشان اعرف اكمل


 *[FONT=&quot]أيوة ...القصة دى على الأخص ...شايفها ( تدبيرألهى ) مُحدد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مالناش فيه 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وأيوة الدفاع هنا غير مُبرر ...وغير مفهوم لى على الأطلاق[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]خاصة لو ذهب المفسرين الى الرموز[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ثم أستخدموها لأحتقار الآخر ...
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*أستاذ عبود ..
بعيدا عن كلام المفسرين والتبرير المقبول أو غير المقبول ..

فى تدبير ألهى ؟ نعم فى .

ليه ده مبارك وده لأ قبل ما يتولدوا ؟ لأن ربنا عالم بما ستكون حياتهم بعد ذلك ..

ليه بندافع عن حرية الأنسان ؟ لأن لو ربنا كاتب لأنسان أو عايز أنسان أو أوجد أنسان سيئ لا يحق له محاسبته .​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أستاذ عبود ..
> بعيدا عن كلام المفسرين والتبرير المقبول أو غير المقبول ..​*


*يعنى اقرا تفاسير أم لا أقرأ ؟؟!!*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى اقرا تفاسير أم لا أقرأ ؟؟!!*​


*
أنا ماقلتش ماتقراش تفاسير حضرتك شايف أن فيها كلام مش قابله قولتلك رد بعيد عن التفاسير بعقلى وفهمى من غير ما أرجع لتفاسير ...

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> أنا ماقلتش ماتقراش تفاسير حضرتك شايف أن فيها كلام مش قابله قولتلك رد بعيد عن التفاسير بعقلى وفهمى من غير ما أرجع لتفاسير ...
> 
> *​


*ماهى المشكلة كانت مع التفاسير ...كل ما احب أفهم حاجة
الاقيها بقت رمز ..!!!
حبيت أعرف انت بتشوفها أزاى وهل رؤيتك دى متأثرة بالرموز والشروحات 
أم لآ ...
لقيت نفسى من أقوام منتمين مش عارف لمين ...وشوية شوية هلاقى نفسى داعشى
يعنى يا يتلوى دراعى  يا بقى راجل مفترى على الكتاب المقدس !!!
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماهى المشكلة كانت مع التفاسير ...كل ما احب أفهم حاجة
> الاقيها بقت رمز ..!!!
> حبيت أعرف انت بتشوفها أزاى وهل رؤيتك دى متأثرة بالرموز والشروحات
> أم لآ ...
> ...


*
كل المفسرين بيحاولوا يوضحوا ويزيلوا الألتباس عن بعض الأمور صعبة الفهم فى الكتاب المقدس لأن فى أمور كتير لازم تتفهم فى أطار معين بثقافة معينة ومشكلة البعض مننا لما نقرا الكتاب نسقط فهمنا وثقافتنا عليه فالتفاسير بتوضح وتزيل اللبس 

ومش معنى كدة أن التفاسير معصومة لأ طبعا بتبقى فيها بعض الأمور اللى بتمثل وجهة نظر المفسر أو تأمله الشخصى وده مش ملزم على القارئ وفى البعض بينوه على كدة " أن ده رؤيته أو تأمل شخصى "..

لكن فى أمور بديهيه بالنسبة للمؤمن أو لبعض الناس عموما ..
زى مثلا أن ربنا علمه مسبق للأمور فلما يكتبها مفسر يبقى كتبها عشان هى صح مش عشان بيبرر أو بيدافع .​*


----------



## grges monir (11 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أكيييييد طبعا كل واحد حر فى أستخدام الخواص الممنوحة له من الأدارة
> ودى مش بدعة عندنا فى منتدانا احنا بس ....لأ
> موجودة فى كل المنتديات ...
> وانا كمان من ( حقى ) ما أردش
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وأيوة الدفاع هنا غير مُبرر ...وغير مفهوم لى على الأطلاق[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]خاصة لو ذهب المفسرين الى الرموز[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ثم أستخدموها لأحتقار الآخر ...
> [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


اوك يا  عوبد خليها تدبير الهى
بس التدبير الالهى هيلغى الحرية فى الاختيار
يعنى ربنا لما يجى يحاسب الانسان هيقولة دى مش بتاعتك ودى بتاعتك يا عوبد؟؟؟؟
وعلى فكرة التدبير الالهى موجود فى حياة الانسان منذ ولادتة وحتى مماتة بس متروك لة حرية  انتهاز استخدام هذا التدبر ام لا بمعنى ان اللة يوضع امامك بعض الاشارات  فى حياتك سواء كانت عظة مثلا او موقف وانت بعقلك تكبر دماغك بقى منة ام تستخدمة
وهنا هل حرية الانسان مطلقة ام مقيدة عوبد ؟؟؟؟
نخلص من دى ونشوف موضوع الاحتقار دة  بتاعك[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 ديسمبر 2014)

**الخــُــــــلاصـــــــة*:
1- الكتاب المقدس لم يتحامل  على   هاجر   لاسباب  عنصرية او طبقية . ولا تحمل نصوصه تحريضا عليها.
والدليل ايضا هو تقديم نموذج   أليعازر الدمشقي   ..عبدا  غريب الاصل الاثنى - لكنه رجل صلاة مستجابة ورجل امانة   .. وكُلف  بمهمة  انجزها فى وفاء واخلاص  ..
2- العبودية او الرق : نظام شامل  شائع  كان مفروض بقوة الامر الواقع..أفرغه الكتاب المقدس من مضامينه الجوهرية وقوضه من اساساته من الناحية العملية فبات شكلا فقط ..ورسخ المؤآخاه  بين البشر من الناحية الموضوعية الجوهرية.
3- حينما يخاطب ملاك الرب هاجر بكونها جارية ساراي فهو يخاطبها بصفة وظيفتها وكنيتها الاجتماعية والوظيفية التى كانت  فعلا وحقا امر واقع - لا راغبا فى اذلالاها ولا تجريحها ..فاللفظ كان "وظيفة "  "وحال اجتماعى  وتعريف بالهوية "  لا مجرد مسبة و تجريح وإهانة أو اسفاف. -ونلاحظ ان " اليعازر الدمشقي " كشخصية لم تكن هذه الالفاظ تشكل له اى اشكالية من أى نوع  لانه يعرف انها تعبر عن وظيفة   وكما قلنا كانت شخصيته محل تقدير واحترام ومدح  وذكر الكتاب المقدس  كل نقاط القوة فى شخصيته و اباء الكنيسة  رأؤا فيه  تمثيلا لعمل الروح القدس الذى يجتهد فى إعداد النفس البشرية ويأتى بها من بعيد للارتباط بإبن الموعد عريس النفوس  والارواح.
4- قدس الكتاب المقدس  ((   العمل  ))  وإحترمه  وإعتبر أن العمل الشريف موضع  للاحترام والتقدير  مادام يُـقدم  بضمير حى  وبوعى منفتح على الايمان بالاله الحى .. فالاعمال المزدراه فى مجتمعات اليوم  ولا سيما العمل كخادم منزل ..ممكن أن يكون القائم بها  شخصية عظيمة  تلعب أدوارا بطولية تحوز الاعجاب والتقدير والثقة ..وهو ينظر الى الموضوع لا الشكل وحده. فالعمل مقدس ومحترم مادام شريفا ولم يدر بخلد الكتاب المقدس أن يكرس نصوصا لتقريع واهانة ذوى الاعمال التى لا نحترمها فى عصر ( الانزحة).
5- حينما يُطالب   هاجر  بالرجوع  إلى ساراى والخضوع لها ... فهو لا يطالبها  بقبول العار والذل.. ولكن 
أ)- خط الكتاب المقدس  بطول اسفاره هو الحث على الوداعة والاتضاع الطوعى والمسالمة الطوعية والسعى للتعايش السلمى .   
 ب)-  حث لها على ازالة المسببات التى ادت الى التأزييم بينها وبين سارة   فالسبب ليس الا كون.( صغرت مولاتها فى عينيها)  
   ج)-  حث لها على الالتزام بواجبات وظيفتها . تقديسا للعمل مادام شريفاً-مهما كان بسيطاً.
د)- حرصاً على مستقبلها ومستقبل اسماعيل فلصالحها المادى والروحى والاخلاقي والاجتماعى وحتى الصحى وهى حبلى ان تعود الى بيتها لتجد الرعاية التى تحتاجها - والتى يحتاجها وليدها.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
(*)   على هامش الموضوع:  أنا ضد شخصنة اى موضوع ..ولست فى نزاع شخصى مع أحد..
لكن يا أخى قدر مشاعرى حين تنتاول نصوصى التى  أقدسها  -تناولا ذاتيا بفكر شخصي أراه انا لا يتماشي مع  المقصد الاساسي من تدوينها ولا مع تفاسير عقيدتى ..ميتهيألى من حقي أن  أعبر بالكلمات المهذبة عن  تفاسير ابائي وعن وجهة نظر كتابي فى مجال الدفاع عن نصوصى المقدسة . لايضاح الافكار التى أعتقد انها سليمة.
بدون حزازيات.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 ديسمبر 2014)

> دائما ما يقول المؤمنون أن الله قد خلق الأنسان بأرادة حُرة مستقلة
> فهل حقاً نحن كذلك ؟!


الاجابة يقينا  وبكل تأكيد نحن كذلك  أى أننا     أحراراً    عاقليين  قادرين على التمييز  فى حدود بين الخير والشر 
ومسئؤليين عن حرية ارادتنا...وعن اختياراتنا  -  وللمرة الالف نقول  ان فى مجالات  الانسان نقول  لفظ نسبي عقب كل كلمة 
فحريتنا  نسبية وعلمنا نسبي  وقدراتنا نسبية لان المطلق الوحيد هو ما يخص الذات الالهية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 ديسمبر 2014)

> أختار الله ( أبراهيم ) ومعه زوجة عقيم ( سارة )...و ( هاجر ) ولود ...
> ثم بشره بنسل ...!! وعد ألهى غير مردود ولا مكذوب
> و هو ترتيب الألهى – يتنافى تماماً – مع أى أرادة أنسانية
> كما ندعى ونتشدق ونَتيِهُ بها كبرياءاً وغروراً ..بحريتنا المزعومة هبةُ الرب


1-اختيار الله  ودعوته   لا تعنى  الجبر والاكراه  وما  أسهل ان  يرفض اى   شخص  مكان إبراهيم   هذه الدعوة. 
2-إختيار الله لابراهيم وإسحق : لا تعنى إحتقارا ورفضا  لبقية البشرية  - فكون إنسان ما دعاه الله ليكون طبيبا  او قائدا عظيما - فى حد ذاته لا تعنى ان الله   رفض بقية الناس او ان الله لا يعتنى ببقية الناس.. ابراهيم واسحق مدعوان لامر ما لمهمة ما  لوظيفة ما  ...لا تعنى امتيازا   ولا تعنى   تفضيلا مطلقا  من دون الاخرين ـ وعلى الجانب الاخر لا تعنى فى حد ذاتها رفضا للاخرين .... فمثلا لدينا فى مصر 18 ديرا عامرا بالرهبان مثلا واقل دير فيه ما يقرب من عشرين راهب مثلا وكمان لدينا   100 اسقف  -بينما الرب اختار البابا تاوضروس لرتبة البطريريكية  فليس من المعقول  ان يكون  لدينا 3700 بابا وبطريرك دفعة واحدة  ..وليس معنى ان اختار الله الانبا تاوضروس ان ال 3699 الباقيين  مرفوضين ومعيبيين وناقصين  و...و...
3- لا ربنا اجبر ابراهيم على سارة العقيمة عقم بيولوجى  ولا ربنا اجبر هاجر الولوود  -خصوبة فسيولوجية- ولا ربنا حاسب  اى من الثلاثة على ظروفهم ائنذاك.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 ديسمبر 2014)

> مُذ جعل شجرة المعرفة وسط الفردوس
> أو لو بقى آدم جاهلاً ... لخُلِدَ فى الجنة ؟!


هى لم تكن شجرة  معرفة الرياضيات والعلوم والتكنولوجيا 
هى كانت شجرة  الاطلاع   على الفارق بين الخير والشر - شجرة اختبار  الشر .حيازة معرفة قائمة على الاختبار والتجريب فى مجال الشر .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 ديسمبر 2014)

> وعندما طفشت " هاجر " من وجه سيدتها ( ضُرتها )
> ظهر ملاك الرب وكلمها و ( أمرها ) أن ترجع و أن ( تخضع ) لسيدتها
> أين الأرادة الأنسانية هنا ؟ ... لايوجد ..
> بل يوجد أمر ألهى لأشياء هو جهزها من المبتدأ وأعد لها المنتهى بنفسه ..
> ...


1- ظهور ملاك الرب  : ايضا ليس اجبار وماكان اسهل على هاجر ان ترفض الرجوع ..هل تم تقييدها او جرجرتها مثلا بالاغلال فى اعناقها.!!؟؟
2-رجوع هاجر كان لمصلحتها ولمصلحة الابن الوليد :لدواع صحية ومادية واجتماعية وايضا روحية.لتتلقي الرعاية الواجبة
3- الملاك  ارجعها  الى عملها ووظيفتها  ونصحها بما   يجنبها المواجههات والمضايقات بان تكف عن  التعرض  لسارة بالاستكبار -  لانه يهمه ان يسود الؤئام والسلام بينهم ... الكتاب المقدس عموما  خطه لجميع اولاده- وليس هاجر فقط- الحث على المسالمة   والوداعة   والالتزام بالهدوء والتعايش  السلمى -ويقول اخضعوا بعضكم لبعض وتسربلوا بالتواضع - فالامر ليس مقصورا على هاجر
4- اوضحنا  انه ابطل العبودية من جذورها  نسفها من حيث الموضوع لا من حيث الشكل.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 ديسمبر 2014)

> تعالوا نقرأ البشرى لـ " هاجر " ..هذه هى صفات ولدها " أسماعيل"
> وَانَّهُ يَكُونُ انْسَانا وَحْشِيّا يَدُهُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ وَيَدُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَيْهِ وَامَامَ جَمِيعِ اخْوَتِهِ يَسْكُنُ»
> 
> لاحظ معى النص مرة أخرى (( وَانَّهُ يَكُونُ )) - (( انْسَانا وَحْشِيّا ))...!!!
> ...


1- كلام ملاك الرب  مع  هاجر الامة السامية الاصل  المصرية الانتماء - الامة الحبلي الهاربة .. كان يحمل   شقين  احدهما شق  (وعدبعطية)  ثانيهما   شق  (إخبار  بمعلومات مستقبلية).
أ)- الوعد بعطية :نص:10. وَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ: «تَكْثِيرا اكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكِ فَلا يُعَدُّ مِنَ الْكَثْرَةِ».
ب)- الاخبار  بأمور مستقبلية: نص:11. وَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ: «هَا انْتِ حُبْلَى فَتَلِدِينَ ابْنا وَتَدْعِينَ اسْمَهُ اسْمَاعِيلَ لانَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَمِعَ لِمَذَلَّتِكِ.
12. وَانَّهُ يَكُونُ انْسَانا وَحْشِيّا يَدُهُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ وَيَدُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَيْهِ وَامَامَ جَمِيعِ اخْوَتِهِ يَسْكُنُ». انتهى 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
2- هذا ليس   حكما  من الاله   -  هذا  خبر كأن أقول لشخص ما   "الولد ده ها يكون شقي  وها يتعبك قوى لما يكبر "   هنا   كلمات معلوماتية خبرية  لا   حكم عالى   من الله الذى يريد   ان كل الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون - الله عالم بالمستقبل .  وهو الذى أنبأ بنى اسرءائيل بأنهم سيضلون بعد موسي   الى عبادة الاوثان مما يعرضهم للسبي بين الامم ولا يجوز ان نحاسب الله كأنه هو السبب فى ضلالهم.     
-  -     -    -    -     -   -  -   -  
هاجر  :رمزا   فى مفهوم الكنيسة    -  للولادة الطبيعية  بقوانين الطبيعة   وللجسد  بفسيولوجيته الطبيعية وهى ليست بحد ذاتها اهانة ولا مسبة  ...  لكن  سارة  التى  آخيرا إستسلمت  للايمان والثقة بالوعد  وبالواعد -  رمز للسالكين  بالايمان المسيحى القابلين لمعطياته التى تجل عن الافهام وتسمو عن العقول البشرية التى تحصر نفسها فى المعقوليات فقط والطبيعيات فقط وترفض ان تتجاوزها الى الايمان بقدرة الخالق القدير   الذى  يتخطى الطبيعة لانه  خالقها وسيدها. بس يا سيدى .  فيها حاجة دى؟؟!!


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*يا استاذ عبود نسل السيد المسيح كان محدد
وكانت نبؤات من العهد القديم تقول ان السيد المسيح من نسل ابراهيم من اسحق ثم الى داود وهكذا حتى ولد من مريم العذراء فأكيد كان تدبير الهى
والوعد الذى وعده الرب لابراهيم  وسارا زوجته كان عن اسحق 
اما هاجر فدخولها فى الموضوع غلط وكان نتيجة تسرع البشر وده كان نتيجة حرية البشر فى الاختيار
ومع ذلك الرب اعتنى بهاجر ولم يتركها​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 ديسمبر 2014)

> مع أن المسكينة " هاجر " كانت كيوت ومطيعة ..ولا تستحق كل هذه الرموز
> أتجوزى سيدك ( حاضر ) ....
> خلفى من سيدك ( حاضر ) .... سمى الولة أسماعيل ( حاضر )
> أخضعى لستك ( حاضر ) ..... أرجعى لها ( حاضر )
> ...


 العبرة لدينا بالنصوص -وهذا  ما تفضله انت.
1-  هاجر كانت   جارية  - وحسب نظام ذلك الزمان الاجتماعى ـ لا اقول حسب الكتاب المقدس...: هى لا فضل لها   فى (حاضراتها )-التى اتحفظ عليها    ولا حول ولا قوة فى اى قرار.
2- لا  بحسب ماتقوله النصوص :   لم تكن المسألة حاضرات (فقط)
صغرت مولاتها فى عينيها  وبدأءت تشق عصا الطاعة وترفع التكليف وتوجه اهانات الى مولاتها
اشتكتها مولاتها الى سيدها مستعملة لفظ (ظلمى ) ...
بدأت مولاتها ترد الصاع  صاعين ومن نفس جنس المعاملة ....  فآبقت - طيب هل تعرف عقوبة العبد الآبق فى ذلك الزمان؟؟؟  - انها الموت...  هل اماتها احد  ؟؟؟هل عاقبها احد اى نوع عقاب؟؟؟!!!
اما خروجها النهائي  باسماعيل  ..فتم لان  استحالت الحياة السلمـّية المشتركة بين   سارة اسحق ـ-  هاجر اسمعيل 
فتم  تجهيزها بالزواد والزواد اولا - وتم منحها حريتها - وتم ارجاعها الى قومها القبائل السامية التى سكنت وتسمت بارض( مديان ) لاحقا مع وعد بتأسيس  *امة كبيرة من إسمعيل واثناعشر رئيساً -إسوة ببنى إسرائيل* .. ففين الإحجاف والظلم هنا..؟؟؟؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 ديسمبر 2014)

> ننتقل الى اسْحَاقَ...
> ( طفل هيتولد وفى بقه معلقة دهب من النوع الرَّبّانى )
> 
> *****
> ...



الاجابة بكل يقين   :  ان نعم : نعم كل منهما يقدر بمنتهى الحرية ان يقول  لله  لا  ويقدر ان يقول لله نعم .      

1-  العهد  الذى كان بين اسحق  ونسله   من جهة والرب من جهه اخرى    *هى  اتباع الرب والسلوك فى فرائضه  وعبادة الرب   وحده من دون اى اله او معبود آخر  وحفظ وصايا الرب .*..   من  نسل اسحق - يعقوب وعيسو    
هل الاثنان كان مجبرين تماما ان  يلتزما بالعهد الابدى - الاجابة كلا  لم يكن هناك اجبار بدليل ان  لقد خرج عيسو من العهد 
طيب بقي يعقوب   هل يعقوب ونسله بقيوا مكرههين مجبرين على الالتزام بالعهد الابدى 
الاجابة   كلا  لقد كسروا العهد مرارا كثيرة وبالتالى   نتيجة للحنث فى الاتفاق   هم ايضا تعرضوا لويلات كثيرة اين اذن هى شبهة الجبر؟؟؟
نأتى للامم الوثنية   هل الله لم يقيم معهم اى رابطة  واستمر الى الابد  عهد ابديا لا يعاهدهم 
كلا 
تاريخ الكتاب المقدس حافل بالوثنين والزناه والامم والاغراب  الاصل  الذين   تابوا  وتركوا  ماكانوا فيه  ودخلوا فى عهد مع الاله   
نرى الامم   كنينوى المدينة العظيمة الرب  ارسل اليها   ودخل فى عهد معها 
وفى عهد النعمة بعد نضوج الانسان واكتمال اعلان الله للبشر  فتح  الباب على مصراعيه بعهدا جديدا لكل الامم والشعوب والقبائل والالسنة ..ويبصر كل بشر  خلاص الرب.
فين بقي المشكلة ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *يا استاذ عبود نسل السيد المسيح كان محدد
> 
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]نعم أعرف ...ولذا قلت أنه لا حرية للأنسان فى هذه الأختيارات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]نسل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مُحدد بدقة ( منذ الأزل ) ويتنافى مع ما يُسمى بعلم الله المُسبق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل الأدق تدابير الله المُسّبقة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وعندما تدخلت بشرية سارة أو هاجر أو إبراهيم ...نسف الله حرية التصرف للأنسان نسفاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعاد رسم خارطة الطريق بنفسه ...بعدما تركها لهم ( شكلياً ) بادئ الأمر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشكر لحضرتك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أهتمامك بالقراءة والرد [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اوك يا  عوبد خليها تدبير الهى
> بس التدبير الالهى هيلغى الحرية فى الاختيار
> يعنى ربنا لما يجى *يحاسب الانسان* هيقولة دى مش بتاعتك ودى بتاعتك يا عوبد؟؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]بتخرجنى من خصوصية النص الى عمومية التدابير لية ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]جارية تحولت الى ضُرة ( بالمعنى المصرى الدارج )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحست بأنوثتها – ذلتها الست – هربت – رجعت بأوامر الرب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثُم ...اٌعيد طردها الى الصحرا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حتى لا يرث أبنها مع أبن الست ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حرمان من الميراث لأنه أبن جارية (!!!)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ربنا وافق [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( الست ) أنها تطرد ( الجارية ) ومعاها أبن زوجها..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثم نرى أن هاجر هى التى أخطأت لآنها تمردت على الوضع ( الأنسانى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان يجب على الملاك أن ينهرها ويأمرها بالرجوع والخضوع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الله يَعِدْ بنسل ...ولكنه يتباطأ فيه ...أو يؤجله ...او يرتفع عن إبراهيم وينساه حوالى 13 سنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتصرف البشر ...لآلآ ..ماتتصرفوش كدة ...التصرف دة غلط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيعود الرب بالتصحيح ...لأن التصرف البشرى كان ضد رغبته أو خلاف ما أراد هو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أعملوا كذا وكذا ..ودى ترجع ..ودى تخلف ...وبعدين دى تنطرد ..ودة العهد معاه ..ودة لأ ما لوش عهد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سمعا وطاعة ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 ديسمبر 2014)

سلام المسيح ضابط الكل 




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أعملوا كذا وكذا ..ودى ترجع ..ودى تخلف ...وبعدين دى تنطرد ..ودة العهد معاه ..ودة لأ ما لوش عهد *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]سمعا وطاعة ...*​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​​ [/FONT][/FONT]




يا بخت اللى يقول لربنا سمعاً وطاعة 

هو فية مشكلة لو قولت لربنا سمعاً وطاعة ؟!!!

لو انا ماقولتش لربنا ( سمعاً وطاعة )..... هقول لمين !!! للشيطان :lightbulb: ام لذاتى :lightbulb:

لما الملاك حب يفكر من ذاتة ( بعيد عن ربنا ) ويعمل لنفسة مشيئة ..... ســـــقـــط 


 إذن إرادة الإنسان حُـــــــــرة فقط ..... فى الرب  

بمعنى أن إرادتى لابد أن تتوافق مع إرادة الرب .. 

أما إذا كان الإنسان عايز(إرادتة حُرة مُستقلة وبعيدة عن إرادة السيد الإله ).... فسيسقط لان  فكرة أصبح فكر شيطانى 

ولذلك

 فى الصلاة الربانية نقول

( لتكن مشيئتك كما فى السماء كذلك على الأرض)

وفى قانون الإيمان نقول .....

الله الآب ضابط الكل .

وفى صلاة الشكر نقول .....

أيها السيد الرب الإله ضابط الكل [/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (12 ديسمبر 2014)

> الله يَعِدْ بنسل ...ولكنه يتباطأ فيه ...أو يؤجله ...او يرتفع عن إبراهيم وينساه حوالى 13 سنة
> يتصرف البشر ...لآلآ ..ماتتصرفوش كدة ...التصرف دة غلط
> فيعود الرب بالتصحيح ...لأن التصرف البشرى كان ضد رغبته أو خلاف ما أراد هو



بغض النظر عن الكم الكبير في المغالطات المرتكبة في هذا الموضوع ، ولكن يجب أن أعلّق على هذه الجزيئية.

الله لا يتباطيء ، هذا إفتراض دون دليل ، استنتاج لا قيمة له في ظل معرفتنا في الفكر الكتابي، آسف فأنتَ لستَ دارس للكتاب المقدّس لتستنج هذه الإستنتاجات دون دلائل كتابية تؤيدها. يعني لما تحب تستنتج يجب أن تأتي بآيات وأدلة من أماكن أخرى ونصوص أخرى تؤيد فكرتك.

الله يتعامل بحسب توقيته ، المعروف للدارسين للكتاب المقدس أن هناك توقيت لله تختلف عن توقيتات البشر ، لذلك فمكتوب بالكتاب: في وقته يُسرع به ، وعند الحديث عن ميلاد المسيح، فيقول الكتاب: ولما جاء مليء الزمان. وعندما تحدّث المسيح مع أمه العذراء قال لها بما معناه أن ساعتي لم تحن بعد. 

يعني الله لا يتباطيء ، ولكن لديه توقيت يختلف عن توقيتنا. لذلك سارة أنجبت ليس بعد سنة أو سنتين أو تلاتة من مولد اسماعيل بل بعد 13 سنة ، والله كان يقول لابراهيم بكل مرة أن الموعد سيكون من سارة وليس هاجر. 

الله لا ينسى، وهذه أيضاً استنتاج خاطيء منك، واستنتاجاتك مبنية على فهم قاصر وغير مترابط لنصوص الكتاب ، عليك قبل أن تبدأ بوضع إستنتاجات أن تتعلّم أولاً كيف تدرس الكتاب. يقول الكتاب بما معناه أنه لو نسيت الأم رضيعها فإن الله لا ينسى أبناءه. فأن ينسى الله هذه معلومة خاطئة وغير صحيحة ...

أما بخصوص تصرّف البشر ، فالجميع أوضح لك، وأنتَ لم تأخذ التوضيح محمل الجد لربما لأنك لا تعرف أهمية الخلاص وتهيئة الطريق للمسيح. يعني لا يحق لأحد أن يتدخل في الخطة المرسومة للخلاص. ولكن ما دون ذلك فكل إنسان لديه الإرادة الحرة لفعل ما يشاء، أساساً إبراهيم فعل ما يريد دون اللجوء لله، ولكن الله وحتى بعد 13 سنة من مولد إسماعيل كان يؤكد في كل مرة أن النسل والوعد سيكون من سارة وليس من هاجر. يعني إبراهيم كان ليه مساحة كافية للتصرفات الشخصية ، ولكن الوعد أي النسل أي النسل الذي سيأتي منه المسيا أي المسيح سيكون من جهة سارة ... وهذا الأمر لا نقاش فيه. 

بالنسبة للتصحيح .. الله لم يصحح أي أمر لأنه في كل مرة كان يُذكّر إبراهيم أن النسل من سارة وليس من هاجر، حتى بعد زواجه من هاجر وحتى بعد مولد إسماعيل ، عاد الله ليقول لابراهيم أن الموعد من سيكون من جهة سارة وليس هاجر. وفعلياً بقي إسماعيل وأمه هاجر عايش مع إبراهيم وسارة لحين مولد اسحق، فأين التصحيح؟ بالعكس كان الله قابل بخيار إبراهيم وزوجته سارة ولم يتدخل ليمنع أي زواج أو أية ولادات من هاجر. وبعدين بالمناسبة إبراهيم عاد وتزوج بعد موت سارة وأنجب أولاد ، يعني اسماعيل متله متل باقي أولاد إبراهيم. 

هناك إرادة حرة واضحة في هذه النصوص: إبراهيم يتزوج هاجر بناءً على نصيحة سارة. والله لم يتدخل لمنعها إنما ترك الأمور تجري بشكل طبيعي وبحسب رغبة إبراهيم وزوجته سارة.


----------

